# Goodbye GC, hello Syncronika



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

So I've visited BB a couple of weeks ago to "browse some machines". Deep down I knew what was going to happen though.

After 5 year, I've decided that it was time to say farewell to my Gaggia, and Sage grinder, and decided to upgrade.

I had some discussion with a friend and he was of the opinion to go in the middle first, rather then jumping straight to the higher end.

My rationale was that since I'll be spending quite a bit of money, I might as well spend a bit more and reach for the stars, rather than upgrading again in a couple of years or so.

Having said that however, and as many other admitted it before me, it is no easy task to get the setup to it's optimum settings(subject to taste of course).

I'm up for the challenge though. I've had some good cups out of the machine so far, but I'm still trying to find that sweet spot that makes your eyes go wide

On display are the Eureka Atom 65, and ECM Syncronika. I've also decided to get a little treat from The Barn to celebrate.

Still trying to find a roaster that i can stick with after all these year. I've see a few members suggesting Hasbean, maybe i should have gone for them before The Barn.

I love light roasts as i feel that you get very complex notes in the cup. My first experience was with this same coffee in the LCF 3 years ago. That was a true eye opening experience from me, as I got that "blood orange/grape fruit" flavour coming through. I'm hoping to get close to this at home, but a couple of tries last night and a few more this morning did came close, but not quite.

I've been lurking a lot in the CF, so a big thank you to everyone. This is one of the most friendly and amazing forums I've ever been a part of.


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

Just realised that my signature has the following from when i first joined the forum:

"Current: Gaggia Classic RI8161, Mods: Steam wand, OPV @9 bar / Sage Smart grinder Pro

Next Level: Rocket R58 / Can't decide on a grinder. Eureka 75E with short hopper looks good though."

Definitely got over the Rocket about a year ago as I thought the ECM is a beaut. I realised that I'm more of a lever person, rather than a knob(no pun intended)


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice setup! You may wish to see if you can get that warning sticker off the group before it burns on. After a while it will mark the chrome underneath. I tend to agree with your philosophy of skipping multiple layers of upgraditis with all the hassle and losses that go with it (unless you actually like buying and selling, which many do of course). I dislike buying and selling and tend to keep anything I buy for many years so I went from Classic to R58 when the opportunity arose and I had established that home espresso was no passing fad for me. Looks are subjective, I think the rocket machines are also very pretty, and like that the display can be removed/tucked away. I'm inclined to agree though, that joysticks for steam and water might be easier than taps. My choice was in no small part due to an unmissable offer to buy into a level above my actual budget, so I'm eternally grateful and well chuffed with my machine.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Congratulations on your new set up!


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you hotmetal! I totally agree, the R58 is stunning. I fell in love with it when I saw it in the LCF 3 years ago, and I vowed to make it mine one day. I suppose that somewhere along the way i had a change of heart


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you Mildred


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Congratulations. Looks great. I love the styling on the ECM especially the super thin drip tray.

Interested though how you came to decide upon the Atom.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Lovely set up I will need to show this to the boss. I feel an attack of upgradeitus coming on.


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

@hotmetal, thank you, I removed the sticker now









@M_H_S, thank you! Well, it kind of ticked all the boxes for me once i had a close up look up at BB's showroom. It has two programmable settings, one for single and one for double dose which you can program independently. It allows you to increase or decrease grind time by 50 millisecond steps, which I think gives you great control and allows for more consistent shots.

It also has a manual mode which was something i was after as well.

There's a nice LED just above the chute which I found it to be useful as you can see the action and move the PF around which allows me to distribute the grounds evenly while I'm grinding.

Adjustable PF fork which allows for hands free grinding, but with 8 second grind time for 20 grams of coffee might render this moot.

Tee only thing i'm not certain with at the moment is retention. I think it retains around 2-3 grams of coffee, which some might consider a lot. I'm not too bothered though(yet)

IMO i think it looks nice in chrome. It's definitely quiet, and looks like a nice match with the ECM


----------



## chewy (Jan 16, 2013)

Hello from St Neots. I did the same as you - looked at mid range before I decided that I would just regret not spending the extra.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Well done with your choice of machine, it appears there are several members recognising the beauty of this Synchronika and its very smooth lines, I remember in my early stages of elimination that the 'Rocket' was criticised for having sharper edges and lacking in the finish.

The Synchronika is as good under the hood as what you see cosmetically ......... Enjoy your machine, it is a joy to use.

Jon.


----------



## dennisepi (Sep 26, 2016)

@xpresso

Many thanks Jon! Can I just say that your coffee corner is amazing. Saw the pictures the other day and I was taken aback!

Yes I agree, as other members have stated the bottom line is that both machines are pretty much the same under the bonnet, and they're both stunning


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Sweet set up m8 congratulations


----------

